# Random misfire



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Start by giving us more information. 

[h=2]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]We want to help you fix your Cruze as quickly as possible. To do that, we need some basic information, such as:

1. Year, trim level, and transmission.
2. Miles on the car!!! 
3. Check engine light, airbag, or other warning light on or "Service [insert system here]" message showing? Has somebody told you the code if the check engine light is on?
4. Approximate location of the issue.
5. As detailed a description of the problem as you can give. Something like "My 2012 Cruze Eco manual transmission with 50k miles on it is making a grinding noise from around the brake pedal at 12 mph every time I start the car, and doesn't do it again until I start the car again" is enough to let us get started. (Hint: I described the ABS self-check, and that check is normal for every Cruze on startup)
6. Country! Your warranty and repair options might be different in other countries than here in the United States or Canada.
7. (as needed): Left-hand drive or right-hand drive? If your car is right-hand drive, that's nice to know since a lot of us on this board have little experience with RHD cars. 

Lastly, please be patient and polite! All the folks on this board are doing this in their spare time for free, so we might not be able to reply immediately.

:moved: to Gen I Powertrain​


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

Check for a hissing sound under the hood like an air leak, most likely will be around the top right side of the valve cover. If you hear hissing pop the Ecotec cover off and there will be a circle black disk with a port on one side. Use your finger and cover the hole(don’t block the hole for more than a second or 2 all your trying to do is see if the “hissing” either changes in tone or goes away completely. If it does either one then you need a new valve cover.


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

P0300-random misfire code and service stabiltrak are usually due to an air leak of some sort and a bad valve cover is one of the common causes of those codes on the Chevy Cruze.


----------

